# Consumer Reports etc...



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

HI,

I have been a member of the Consumer Reports for many years and again this year was asked to fill in their Annual Survey on many items I own.

When it came to Automobiles again for the second straight year in a row, I could not complete it because the X-Trail is not listed. Again I called and wrote at my own expense and was told that it is because it is not sold in the U.S. I have had it with this statement.

Many people subscribe to Consumer Reports both in printed and Online versions from Canada and Mexico and yet our X-Trail is not listed. One would think that this would be a great way to get the X-Trail mentioned and possibly generate interest in the U.S. from their readership.

Again a Marketing Genius at CR that does not listen or read their subscribers suggestions and/or complaints.

Need I say more...

Stephen


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Stop filling out their survey. Obviously your oppinions and or advice is not important to them.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I couldn't*

I could not evens start it! No X-Trail! LOL




ERBell said:


> Stop filling out their survey. Obviously your oppinions and or advice is not important to them.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Did anybody find crash test ratings for the X-trail? I could never find any.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Xtrailguy said:


> Did anybody find crash test ratings for the X-trail? I could never find any.



Here is one:

http://www.euroncap.com/content/safety_ratings/details.php?id1=10&id2=139


----------

